# ISO Vegetarian Sushi Ideas



## larry_stewart (Nov 15, 2009)

My wife enjoys the vegetarian sushi rolls we get at our local market.  the only problem is there is little to no variety.  ( basically cucumber, avocado, carrot along with the rice and sea weed).  

I bought some stuff to make such veg sushi for her at home, but i was curious if anyone had any other suggestions that i can  do to mix things up a bit.  I never was into sushi, so it is hard for me to think up things that may work.

larry


----------



## Selkie (Nov 15, 2009)

Steamed broccoli stems, mushroom slivers (different varieties), green onion.

Lemon soaked firm tofu, jicama, apple.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2009)

You can also try to mix it up by using marinated or pickled versions of the same old veggies.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 15, 2009)

Grilled tempeh is nice.  You can also use brown rice, but, on the inside and use the Thai peanut sauce as a dipper along with soy sauce.  Marinated grilled tofu (marinated in asian type flavors i.e., soy, ginger, garlic, sesame oil, etc.)

Other choices in a variety of combinations:

baby greens with a whole leaf on either end for presentation
tomatoes
cucumbers
spring onions (the green part)
cream cheese
asparagus
red onion
red pepper
daikon radish
radish sprouts, if you can find them
don't forget toasted white sesame seeds, along with black sesame seeds

You can also use fruit.  I, personally, like a strawberry and cream cheese roll...even dipped in soy sauce.

I really think you will find the grilled tempeh a nice change.


----------



## mexican mama (Nov 16, 2009)

here are some info about it
Vegetarian Sushi - LoveToKnow Diet


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 16, 2009)

avocado and mango chutney.  Unconventional, but has been a big hit among us


----------



## Janet H (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not crazy about big crunchy things in sushi - it makes the sushi harder to eat. But for a flavor punch I love slivered picked garlic cloves added.  I usually put raw red pepper, green onion, pickled garlic, toasted sesame seed, and avocado or smoked tofu.  If I use tofu I also add some fresh grilled shitake mushrooms.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2009)

I think you can put anything you want, or can think into sushi. Heck, it's your sushi, you can do whatever you want.


----------



## danpeikes (Nov 16, 2009)

mango, bell peppers, sqush, zuccinni, sweet potato, mushrooms....


----------

